# Circuito de luces anti-glare para motos o autos



## mostek6502 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola a todos los que moran en las alturas , bueno me estoy estrenando en esto de la electrónica y apenas se algunas cosas muy básicas, muy elementales, pero me divierte y me hace ilusión el ir aprendiendo de a poco y más con su ayuda, el asunto es que navegando por aquí y por allá, me baje un circuito donde tuve la osadía de modificarlo un poco, espero no ofender a ningún autor por Dios, yo creo que me ha salido mas o menos el mezclote que hice, bueno, al menos en el LiveWire trabaja y ya no explota , pero aún tengo ciertas dudas, el circuito en cuestión es para si por ejemplo, te encandilan un auto del canal del frente (que de seguro ya Uds conocen este tipo de circuitos hasta la saciedad), pues las luces de forma autónoma respondan encendiéndose al instante y cuando bajen los lúmenes, pues se apagan.

Tengo unas dudas, a ver si me puedo explicar, traté de poner 1 sola batería 12V DC, pero el circuito no me andaba nada de nada, lo otro es que con el BC508, cuando bajaba la resistencia del LDR, pues ¡CATA-PUM! explotaba por los aires, así que por ensayo y error di con el BC550 que al menos en la simulación aguantó y como que me funcionó la cosa, bueno, nada les pongo una foto del circuito para que me digan lo bueno, lo malo y lo feo de el mismo, por favor, será un honor y placer recibir sus comentarios y observaciones, que me corrijan donde me pueda haber equivocado y si lo puedo mejorar, pues súper, ahh si, lo olvidaba, el bombillo que deseo mover sería un H4 12V DC 55W-60W, pero el Livewire no tiene ese, así que le puse uno ahí de filamento mas parecido que pude, bueno muchas gracias.


----------

